# Seta da estação meteo



## hugo_peixoto (23 Set 2008 às 10:15)

Boas, 
Alguem me sabe explicar como calcular a forma da seta de um catavento?
estou a desenvolver a minha propria estação e precisava de documentar o calculo da seta do catavento.
Obrigado


----------



## *Dave* (23 Set 2008 às 20:20)

hugo_peixoto disse:


> Boas,
> Alguem me sabe explicar como calcular a forma da seta de um catavento?
> estou a desenvolver a minha propria estação e precisava de documentar o calculo da seta do catavento.
> Obrigado



Caro Hugo, não entendi a pergunta....

"calcular a forma da seta de um catavento?"

Esclareça um pouco mais para podermos entender 

Já agora, passa no tópico de apresentações para te conhecermos melhor


----------



## Pico (25 Set 2008 às 20:03)

Não são necessários quaisquer calculos para construir um catavento


----------

